# helloo everyone



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

missed this board yesterday... i'm totally new here and to all boards was told that i could get some good help and advice here


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2013)

fitnsexy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## sneedham (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome bro

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

What up girl!


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Welcome bro
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta



bro lol??


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

thank you everyone for the warm welcoming i'm glad to be here


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^That will piss Jimmy off^^^up 2


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> ^^^That will piss Jimmy off^^^up 2



what will? i'm lost again lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sneedham called you Bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> what will? i'm lost again lol



Just playin- "die by my hands" thing


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> Sneedham called you Bro



i guess i've been called worse in my life


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2013)

No big deal


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2013)

_*

welcome player!!!!
*_


----------



## AmM (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome, be careful who you take advice from, lol...JK, they're all cool here. But seriously ask me first.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Welcome on board



thank you very much


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

AmM said:


> Welcome, be careful who you take advice from, lol...JK, they're all cool here. But seriously ask me first.



i will keep that in mind lol


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 28, 2013)

welcome girl!!


----------



## shooter29 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the board! You'll get all the help and advice you need without the bullshit.


----------



## fitnsexy (Jun 28, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> welcome girl!!



thank you so much


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard fitnsexy!


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome to the board, fitnsexy!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome girl! You should really enjoy the forums here. What diet are you currently using when it comes to your nutrition program? How many meals per day are you eating? What type of training program are you using also? How often do you lift?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

fitnsexy said:


> i guess i've been called worse in my life



Yes u have


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Still waiting to see recent photos of all your progress.... How long have you been training? How many times per week do you train?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out ag she came just to buy hcg to say she was prego with my kid


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

welcome and bye


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Negs to all who welcomed her


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey cut us some slack she started off as fitnsexy not fatncrazy bitch needs to learn to type


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Hey cut us some slack she started off as fitnsexy not fatncrazy bitch needs to learn to type



.......................


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 6, 2013)

AG crew expanding into the light of day?


----------



## pureprotein (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome!  great forum here...I'm new myself


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

pureprotein said:


> Welcome!  great forum here...I'm new myself



Yes you are, welcome not the best thread to cut your teeth on.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay I take back my welcome to that weird skeezer bitch


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 7, 2013)

pureprotein said:


> Welcome!  great forum here...I'm new myself


Wow negged for being a idiot


----------



## sneedham (Jul 7, 2013)

I new that was a correct statement when I welcomed fitnfat as a bro...rlmfao....

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

